# REHOME: Texas



## Serenity (Aug 17, 2007)

Zoie is around 7 months,she just got spayed. Im really allergic and have been in and out of allergist. The medicine for me is getting really expensive. This is a really hard decision for my husband and I, but we cannot afford all these meds for me month after month. Right now I am on three different meds, andthe scratch test today showed Im still showing the allergy even with all of this.We have tried. We are in Houston Texas, and would like for somone around here hopefully who can keep us updated on our baby.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2007)

I am so sorry about Zoie . I hope that a wonderful home can be found for her on the forum .


----------



## Serenity (Aug 17, 2007)

me too because this is painful, but I know this is a good place to find her a co-mommy


----------



## Serenity (Aug 19, 2007)

Zoie comes with her NIC cage and a NIC crate for all her food and hay treats and toys.. her litter box her carrying case thing I want her to have everything she is use to with her


----------



## Haley (Aug 21, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear of your troubles.

Have you tried using hay cubes instead of loose hay? Sometimes that helps people. 

I have severe allergies and asthma and its only worse with 7 bunnies in the house. I put on a face mask when Im cleaning cages, or distributing hay. I also have two HEPA filters in the rooms where the bunnies are. 

Just some ideas in case you want to give it a try (or to help you until she can be rehomed).

Also, pics help too


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I know your heart must be breaking and torn. 
Sending good rehoming & 'go away allerigy' vibes to you .

*hugs*

~Sealy


----------



## Serenity (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words. Its so hard for me to post pictures and, actully feel like she will be gone. I was really hoping this new batch of meds would fix me but Im still having the same symptoms... I dont know what to do


----------



## Haley (Aug 22, 2007)

Are you allergic to her fur or is it the hay?


----------



## Serenity (Aug 25, 2007)

I am allergic to her spit. It was described to me like when she cleans herself the spit dries on her fur than she sheds it off and it makes my allergies flare up. So when I sniff her, or change her cage, or she runs around it gets everywhere.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 6, 2007)

Has Zoie found a home yet :??


----------



## Serenity (Sep 8, 2007)

No new home yet, she is still with us. I have talked to a good amount of people about her now, but just havent found someone I feel 100% comfortable with. I need solid piece of mind to let her go, I have found it yet. Its really hard.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 8, 2007)

I would offer to take her - but I'd probably be trying to rehome her since I have so many rabbits already.

You might want to go to the Seguin show and see if you can find someone there who would take her?

You can find out information about it at www.bunnyrabbit.com and then click on "Show schedule" on the left.

You'll find a link to a map and information about the show.

Peg


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 24, 2007)

Did Zoie ever find a new home?


----------



## Flick (Sep 27, 2007)

Bunny Buddies is a rabbit rescue in Houston. They'll work with you to find a new home for Zoie.

http://bunnybuddies.org/


----------

